# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  لا تضيعوا اجر ليلة خير من ألف شهر

## انور ابو البصل

لا تضيعوا اجر ليلة خير من ألف شهر
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

مشاركة : انور صالح ابو البصل 

.. الحَمْدُ لله رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ وَالصَّلاَةُ وَالسَّلاَمُ عَلَى أَشْرَفِ

الخَلْقِ أَجْمَعِينَ وَخَاتَمِ الأَنْبِياءِ وَالمُرْسَلِينَ سَيِّدِنا مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِهِ وَأَصْحَابِهِ وَأَتْبَاعِهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّيِنِ.

قال الله تعالى ] إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر % وما أدراك ما ليلة القدر % ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر [ واختلف في الحكمة في نزول الملائكة في هذه الليلة ، فقيل : إن الملوك والسادات لا يحبون أن يدخل دارهم أحد حتى يزينوا دارهم بالفرش والبسط ويزينوا عبيدهم بالثياب والأسلحة ، فإذا كان ليلة القدر أمر الرب تبارك وتعالى الملائكة بالنزول إلى الأرض لأن العباد زينوا أنفسهم بالطاعات بالصوم والصلاة في ليالي رمضان ، ومساجدهم بالقناديل والمصابيح فيقول الرب تعالى : ( أنتم طعنتم في بني آدم وقلتم { أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها } فقلت لكم : إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون اذهبوا إليهم في هذه الليلة حتى تروهم قائمين ساجدين راكعين لتعلموا أني اخترتهم على علم على العالمين ) . 
قال مالك : بلغني أن رسول الله r أرى أعمار الناس قبله أو ما شاء الله من ذلك فكأنه تقال أعمار أمته أن لا يبلغوا من العمل الذي بلغه غيرهم في طول العمر فأعطاه الله ليلة القدر خيراً من ألف شهر . وروى عن مجاهد : أن النبي r ذكر رجلاً من بني إسرائيل لبس السلاح ألف شهر فعجب المسلمون من ذلك ، فأنزل الله هذه السورة : ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر الذي لبس فيها ذلك الرجل السلاح في سبيل الله الف شهر . وقال النخعي العمل فيها خير من العمل في ألف شهر . وفي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي r قال : " من قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه " . وفي المسند عن عبادة بن الصامت عن النبي r قال : " من قامها ابتغاءها ثم وقعت له غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر " ، وفي المسند والنسائي عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي r أنه قال في شهر رمضان : " ليلة خير من ألف شهر من حرم خيرها فقد حرم " . قال جويبير : قلت للضحاك : أرأيت النفساء والحائض والمسافر والنائم لهم في ليلة القدر نصيب ؟ قال : نعم ، كل من تقبل الله عمله سيعطيه نصيبه من ليلة القدر .
	إخواني المعول على القبول لا على الاجتهاد والاعتبار ببر القلوب لا بعمل الأبدان ، رب قائم حظه من قيامه السهر ، كم من قائم محروم ، وكم من نائم مرحوم ، هذا نام وقلبه ذاكر وهذا قام وقلبه فاجر .
				إن المقادير إذا ساعدت 		ألحقت النائم بالقائم 
	لكن العبد مأمور بالسعي في اكتساب الخيرات والاجتهاد في الأعمال الصالحات وكل ميسر لما خلق له . أما أهل السعادة فييسرون لعمل أهل السعادة ، وأما أهل الشقاوة فييسرون لعمل أهل الشقاوة ] فأما من أعطى واتقى وصدق بالحسنى فسنيسره لليسرى % وأما من بخل واستغنى وكذب الحسنى فسنيسره للعسرى [ فالمبادرة المبادرة إلى اغتنام العمل فيما بقي من الشهر فعسى أن يستدرك به ما فات من ضياع العمر . 
	واستدل من رجح ليلة سبع وعشرين بأن أبي بن كعب كان يحلف على ذلك ويقول بالآية أو بالعلامة التي أخبرنا بها رسول الله r إن الشمس تطلع في صبيحتها لا شعاع لها اخرجه مسلم ، وخرجه أيضاً بلفظ آخر عن أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه قال : والله إني لأعلم أي ليلة هي ، هي الليلة التي أمرنا رسول الله r بقيامها ، هي ليلة سبع وعشرين .
	وفي مسند الإمام أحمد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رجلاً قال : يا رسول الله إني شيخ كبير عليل يشق على القيام فمرني بليلة يوفقني الله فيها لليلة القدر ، قال r : " عليك بالسابعة " وإسناده على شرط البخاري .
	وأما العمل في ليلة القدر فقد ثبت عن النبي r أنه قال : " من قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه " وقيامها إنما هو إحياؤها بالتهجد فيها والصلاة وقد أمر عائشة بالدعاء فيها أيضاً . قال سفيان الثوري : الدعاء في تلك الليلة أحب إلي من الصلاة  قال : وإذا كان يقرأ وهو يدعو ويرغب إلى الله في الدعاء والمسألة لعله يوافق . ومراده أن كثرة الدعاء أفضل من الصلاة إلتي لا يكثر فيها الدعاء وإن قرأ ودعا كان حسناً ، وقد كان النبي r يتهجد في ليالي رمضان ويقرأ قراءة مرتلة لا يمر بآية فيها رحمة إلا سأل ، ولا بآية فيها عذاب إلا تعوذ ، فيجمع بين الصلاة والقراءة والدعاء والتفكر . وهذا أفضل الأعمال وأكملها في ليالي العشر وغيرها والله أعلم .
	يا ليلة القدر للعابدين اشهدي ، يا أقدام القانتين اركعي لربك واسجدي ، يا ألسنة السائلين جدي في المسألة واجتهدي .
				يا رجال الليل جدوا 		رب داع لا يرد 
				ما يقوم الليــل إلا 		من له عزم وجد 
	ليلة القدر عند المحيين ليلة الحظوة بأنس مولاهم وقربه ، وإنما يفرون من ليالي البعد والهجر يا من ضاع عمره في لاشئ ، استدرك ما فاتك في ليلة القدر فإنها تحسب بالعمر . 
	فقيام ليلة القدر بمجرده يكفر الذنوب لمن وقعت له كما في حديث عبادة بن الصامت . وسواء كانت في أول العشر أو أوسطه أو آخره ، وسواء شعر بها أو لم يشعر ، ولا يتأخر تكفير الذنوب بها إلى انقضاء الشهر . 
	ومن الأحاديث في ليلة القدر : حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قلت يا رسول الله إذا أنا وافقت ليلة القدر ، ما أسأل الله ؟ قال r : " قولي : اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عني " قال الترمذي حسن صحيح 


لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
أنور صالح أبو البصل – أبو المأمون

----------


## شوو

شكرا كتير على هاد الموضوع .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليلة عن الف ليلة يا رب اجعلنا من اصحاب الجنة

----------

